
Spam Robocalls Aren’t Slowing Down. Here’s the Tech That Could Stop Them - hsnewman
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2018/05/how-to-stop-spam-robocalls-with-stir-shaken.html
======
howard941
Does it matter? It's not a technical issue, it's a money and policy issue.

Inbound WATS subscribers had non-spoofable CNID tech for decades. It's called
ANI. Why couldn't the ANI information be ported onto the CNID signalling if
not to enable spoofing?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_number_identificatio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_number_identification)

